# Nur 10 Sekunden Internet



## happy-go-lucky (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Laptop von Toshiba, Typ Satellite C660D. Ich nutze Windows 7 und die Windows Firewall sowie Avira. Ich habe alle Winupdates und die aktuellen Gerätetreiber. Mein Drahtlosadapter ist von Realtek.

Ins Internet gehe ich mit Firefox per Wlan über eine Vodafone Easybox.

Und da geht das Problem los:

Die ersten zwei Tage ging alles problemlos, das Internet lief wie es soll und läd auch schnell.

Gestern fahr ich dann den Laptop hoch und öffne Firefox aber die Startseite (google) kann nicht geladen werden. "Fehler: Server nicht gefunden"

Der Client in der taskleiste unten rechts meldet mir  "Easy-Box-B04118 Kein Internetzugriff"

Die Problembehandlung bringt rein gar nichts. Es heißt lediglich, es bestehe ein Problem mit dem Drahtlosadapter oder Zugriffspunkt bzw. das Standardgateway sei nicht verfügbar. Wenn ich das reparieren lasse wird auch nichts besser. Da steht dann uch nicht repariert sondern nur "ermittelt". Die schematische Darstellung legt nahe, dass die Verbindung zwischen Laptop und Easybox in Ordnung ist, während die Verbindung zwischen Easybox und Internet unterbrochen ist.

Ich hab auch mal mein Standardgateway angepingt. Von den 4 Paketen gibt es 0% Verlust, allerdings ist der Zielhost viermal nicht erreichbar. Das selbe passiert beim anpingen von 74.125.77.104

ipconfig ergibt folgendes:

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
Verbindungslokale IPv6 Adresse: fe80::61c1:dc80:8242:a5ff%14
IPv4 Adresse: 192.168.2.100
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.2.1

Wenn ich dann manuell die Verbindung trenne und neu verbinde funktioniert das Internet wieder einwandfrei, aber nur für rund 10 Sekunden, danach passiert das selbe und ich kann keine Website öffnen, da der Server nicht gefunden wird.

Auch ein ausschalten und neustarten der Easybox bringt keine Besserung.

Ich hab dann stundenlang ohne Ergebnis Foren durchforstet bis es plötzlich und ohne dass ich was geändert hätte wieder funktionierte wie es soll. 

Heute geht leider wieder gar nichts, schon hier ins Forum gehen und diesen Beitrag verfassen ist nur mit mit fünf mal trennen und wiederherstellen der Verbindung möglich.
Und alleine das googlen nach Lösungsvorschlägen ist in diesem zustand sogut wie ausgeschlossen.

Mein Kumpel greift auch mit Wlan auf die Easybox zu, bei ihm klappt alles einwandfrei.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee was ich da machen kann? Ich hab buchstäblich keine Ahnung was ich da machen kann bzw. an wen ich mich wenden muss. Ich bezweifle irgendwie dass die mir bei der Toshiba-Hotline o.ä. helfen können,

Grüße,
happy-go-lucky

P.S.: Entschuldingung für meinen etwas wirren Beitrag, aber ich hab von Computern keine Ahnung,


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin,



happy-go-lucky hat gesagt.:


> Ich bezweifle irgendwie dass die mir bei der Toshiba-Hotline o.ä. helfen können,



ok, die vermutlich weniger, aber versuch' es mal bei Deinem Internet-Anbieter !
Deren technischer Support müsste das (a) prüfen können resp. (b) Dir anderweitig weiterhelfen können !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## happy-go-lucky (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Klaus!

Hab gerade bei der Hotline von Vodafone angerufen. Die sagen wenn mein Mitbewohner problemlos ins Netz kann liegt es nicht an ihnen/der Leitung. Vorschläge wie ich das Problem beheben kann haben sie auch nicht, sie sind "schließlich keine Computerexperten". Die verweisen dann an ihre kostenpflichtige Technikerhotline für Computerprobleme. Ich sträube mich ehrlich gesagt die anzurufen, denn pro Minute berechnen die über einen Euro.

Fällt dir vielleicht noch etwas anderes ein?

Gruß h-g-l


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

nein leider nicht - zumal ich mich mit WLAN nicht wirklich auskenne!
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal vor einigen Jahren (bei einem DSL-Anschluss) und da hatte mir der Support weiterhelfen können, indem auf deren Seite "irgendwas" resetet wurde.

Hast Du i'eine Software (Treiber etc.) von denen laufen, die Du ggf. mal neu installieren könntest.
Eine weitere Idee wäre es vlt. noch mal den gesamten Zugang neu einzurichten ..... ;-)

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## happy-go-lucky (8. Dezember 2010)

Hey!

Nein, ich habe keine Software laufen, kann also nichts neuinstallieren.

Was genau meinst du mit Zugang neu einrichten, bzw. wie geht das?

Hört sich vielversprechend an, dabei darf dann aber nichts schiefgehen, sonst gibts das Ärger mit meinem Mitbewohner.

Kannst du das kurz beschreiben bzw. hast einen link?

Gruß


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin,



happy-go-lucky hat gesagt.:


> Nein, ich habe keine Software laufen, kann also nichts neuinstallieren.


Schade .....



happy-go-lucky hat gesagt.:


> Was genau meinst du mit Zugang neu einrichten, bzw. wie geht das?


Na, Du wirst doch auf Deinem PC den Zugang zum Internet eingerichtet haben, oder nicht?
Das solltest Du in der Systemnsteuerung unter "Netzwerkverbindungen" (dort übrigens u. U. auch Fehler!) sehen können ....



happy-go-lucky hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich vielversprechend an, dabei darf dann aber nichts schiefgehen, sonst gibts das Ärger mit meinem Mitbewohner.
> Kannst du das kurz beschreiben bzw. hast einen link?



Nein, da ich, wie gesagt, mit WLAN keine Erfahrungen habe ......
Vlt. kann Dein Mitbewohner ja dabei helfen ?

Oder Du findest hier was passendes :
http://www.google.de/search?as_q=WL...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## happy-go-lucky (8. Dezember 2010)

Den Zugang hab ich eingerichtet, als ich den Laptop zum ersten mal gestartet habe. Ich konnte meinen Router aus der Liste auswählen, hab mein Passwort eingegeben - fertig.
Seit dem startet sich das auch immer automatisch. Ich kann die verbindung nicht löschen, mein Passort ist anscheinend für immer gespeichert, ich muss es auch nicht eingeben wenn ich die Verbindung kappe und dann wieder herstelle.
Das heißt bei mir Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter. Den Zugang kann ich also nicht neu einrichten. zumindest weiß ich nicht wie, dazu müsste ich ja auch mein gespeichertes Passwort löschen.
Ich werde es jedoch weiter probieren.
 Ja, dort sind auch die Fehlermeldungen und ich kann die Verbindung reparieren - ohne Verbesserung.
Ein Fehler ist, dass das Standardgetway nicht verfügbar ist, dort steht nach der Behandlung "behoben"
Der andere ist die getsörte Verbindung des Routers mit dem Internet, allerdings steht dort dann nicht "behoben" sondern nur "ermittelt". Vielleicht liegts einfach daran, dass es nie besser wird. Was ich dagegeen machen kann steht natürlich nirgends...

Trotzdem schon mal danke bis hierhien!


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ja, sowas in der Art hatte ich gemeint .... ok, dann geht das wohl nicht 

Du könntest vlt. (ganz blöd) nochmal alle betroffenen Kabelverbindungen (Router - Strom - Telefonanschluß etc.) prüfen. 
Vlt. ist da etwas lose ...

Kommt denn Dein Mitbewohner problemlos raus ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## happy-go-lucky (8. Dezember 2010)

Habe mittlweirweile gemerkt wie's geht. Also hab ich erst die Verbindung gelöscht und dann neu hergestellt und das Passwaort wieder eingegeben.

Allerdings besteht das Problem unverändert fort.


----------



## happy-go-lucky (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Ja, bei meinem Mitbewohner geht alles problemlos.

Ich hab mittlerweile rausgefunden, wie ich nie komplette Netzwerkverbindung lösche und neu einrichte mit dem Router-Pin bzw. Netzwerkschlüssel.

Dies habe ich jetzt auch mehrmals getan, ohne dass sich dadurch irgendetwas geändert hätte.

Ich hab auch nochmal alle Kabel etc. überprüft, das stimmt alles.

Es ist zum Verrücktwerden: Nagelneues Laptop und das Internet spinnt. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich noch machen könnte. In der Taskleiste steht weiterhin "kein Internetzugriff".

Zwischendurch gings plötzlich noch mal eine kurze Zeit lang besser (ca. 1 Stunde).

Allerdings ist auch wenns funktioniert die Geschwindigkeit oft katastrophal langsam.

Kennt sich denn jemand mit Wlan aus oder hat eine Idee, an wen ich mich wenden kann?

Es ist unglaublich frustrierend an der neuen Kiste zu sitzen, alles zu probieren und nichts ändert sich. Im Bekanntenkreis hab ich leider auch keine Experten...


----------



## happy-go-lucky (10. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn wirklich niemand eine Idee!

Oder einen Vorschlag, in welchem Forum ich richtig aufgehoben bin?

Ich bin mit meinem Latein wirklich am Ende und das Problem besteht unverändert fort.


----------



## happy-go-lucky (14. Dezember 2010)

Danke für alle Antworten!!

Das Problem hat sich erledigt.

Habe das Laptop mittlerweile zurückgegeben und ein Lenovo dafür mit nach Hause genommen (gelicher Preis). Damit geht alles tadellos.

Also insgesamt eine Woche Stress für gar nichts aber leiber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.

Gruß


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

Glückwunsch 
Hatten die denn eine Idee, woran es lag ?

Gruß
KLaus


----------

